# Claiming ESA in Spain



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anybody here have any experience of claiming ESA and then being medically assessed by the Spanish authorities?

Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, you can claim ESA contribution based only up-to 52 weeks providing if you meet the required eligibility and coming to Spain for medical treatment. This also depends on how much/how long you have paid into the system in UK.

Please remember the Spanish authorities will not give any help unless you are disabled.

A good example of being disabled would be someone who has down's syndrome/life threatening illness etc

If you are successful in being classed as disabled you will get some assistance from the Spanish authorities but again, this benefit is contribution based only.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

If you were thinking of claiming ESA in the UK and continuing to receive it whilst in Spain then I'm not sure you can have the "Work Capability Assessment" in Spain. You obviously have to have this before receiving or continuing to receive that benefit.

This government page should help you:

https://www.gov.uk/uk-benefits-abroad/y


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

My friend has been claiming ESA in Spain for a few years now without any problems, but now the DWP wants a 'medical assessment' to be done by the Spanish authorities - note the wording, the letter didn't say 'Work Capability Assessment'.

I was hoping that someone else might have had some practical experience of this process


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stevec2x said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> My friend has been claiming ESA in Spain for a few years now without any problems, but now the DWP wants a 'medical assessment' to be done by the Spanish authorities - note the wording, the letter didn't say 'Work Capability Assessment'.
> 
> I was hoping that someone else might have had some practical experience of this process


A friend was working when well enough in Spain and claiming ESA, she has Crones Disease. She too was required by the DWP to be medically assessed in Spain. The DWP refused to accept the assessment and stopped her ESA. She became very ill, her condition exacerbated by the stress, couldn't work and was obliged to return to the UK as she could no longer support herself in Spain.
She is now back in the UK, ill, unable to work and living on benefits.


----------



## wondering111 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi Steve how did your friend get on?
Is your friend still able to continue to recieve CB ESA in Spain without any problems?


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

wondering111 said:


> Hi Steve how did your friend get on?
> Is your friend still able to continue to recieve CB ESA in Spain without any problems?


Hi, yes she still gets ESA. She had to go to Alicante for the medical and was later told that her health problems had been accepted as sufficient to continue with ESA.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Maybe post Brexit the benefits abroad availability may end


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

I'm at a loss to understand why people living abroad should be entitled to UK benefits. Am I missing something?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tom1957 said:


> I'm at a loss to understand why people living abroad should be entitled to UK benefits. Am I missing something?


Some benefits simply are exportable. 

Not many - but some.


----------



## 1664 (Nov 17, 2013)

why would brexit be blamed ? you don't or anyone else knows that


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

I have to point out that after 35 years of tax and ni despite being type 1 diabetic and part deaf, I think that help as she gets older is deserved irrespective of what country she now chooses to live in


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The posts about the NHS in the UK are now here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/1229305-nhs.html


----------



## wondering111 (Apr 29, 2017)

stevec2x can I ask, is your friend who is getting ESA in SPain from England, Wales or Scotland? Just I read maybe the Nothern Irish have less issues with getting ESA abroad?


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

wondering111 said:


> stevec2x can I ask, is your friend who is getting ESA in SPain from England, Wales or Scotland? Just I read maybe the Nothern Irish have less issues with getting ESA abroad?


She is Scottish, and I've never heard about NI before!


----------

